# Any shows in Houston, TX?



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

anyone know of any shows going on or coming up in houston. tx?


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

well every spring around April the Bully Convention takes place it is a big event!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yup
look on the right side keep scrolling down and ull see houston, it says to be announced...
http://www.blessthebullys.com/id86.html


----------



## 4veryge (Jun 27, 2008)

*My Age Of Conan life*

*Dark Templars combine heavy armor, martial prowess and blood-thirsty magic with an all consuming desire for triumph.* They are warriors who have sold their humanity for unholy might, the power to feed upon the life of their enemies, spells that can reflect enemy attacks and unnatural powers of rejuvenation that have a darker, nightmarish twist to them *AoC Gold*. ONLY4GAME.COMDark Templars wear heavy battle armor, have the lethal offensive capability of an expert soldier and wield vile sorcery. Their spells can leech life to enable a dark templar to heal themselves or their allies, conjure protective wards and unleash occult energies against enemies around them. They can even sacrifice their own life-force to power their invocations.*AoC Power LeveLing**Archetype:* Soldier*Permitted races:* Aquilonian, Cimmerian*Weapons:* One-handed edged, one-handed blunts, crossbows, and thrown weapons. *Age Of Conan Gold**Armor:* Heavy armor, medium armor, light armor, and shields*Age Of Conan Gold*


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i hear that t and r's american bulldogs is going to put on another wp this year. their last was in scurry texas, texas' best bulls. should be the same place i'm thinking. i'll let y'all know what i hear for sure


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

It might be the one in Alvarado,TX because they will be having their track over there, its an APA. 
As for shows in Texas
Houston just had one not to long ago. I know there is another show but in Hutto for this month the 12th,
There will also be a one in Dallas for Sept 27th. 
Two in October in North Texas one in Grand Prairie the other in Alvarado (the one I was mentioning at beggining)
Two in November in Cleburne, TX


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

apbtproud.

thanks a ton, keep us posted for sure


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

This is an old post, but I'll answer anyway. There are UKC shows held throughout the year in Denton and Hutto. There are ADBA shows, too, but I'm not 100% sure where. This weekend there's one in Georgetown, near Austin I think. And I know there's a club in Texarkana. And they hold shows in Odessa. Other places, too, methinks. Just look on the clubs' websites.

www.ukcdogs.com
www.adbadog.com


----------

